# Believe through the eyes of a child❤️



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

My niece and her husband took their two daughters Emma (4yrs 11months old) and Stella 2yrs 7months old) to see Disney on Ice❤???? I tried to post the one picture of Stella going back to hug Mickey for the second time, but so far no luck. We focus so much on the depressing aspects of life, sometimes we forget to let ourselves be a kid again. Walt Disney has given us all a chance to let us revisit those times when we were kids. I remember fixing popcorn and sitting down with my parents on Sunday evening to watch a Walt Disney show as a family. It may have been just a show with actors, but the memories it created are very real yet to this day. There was once a question about if I believe in things that cannot be seen or touched such as Santa , Easter bunny. I finally come up with my conclusion. My answer is really too complicated for me to explain or prove, but here is my opinion. LOVE❤???? you may not see it or actually touch it, but we are taught to Love one another from the time we are born until the time we pass away.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Well said!! My son and daughter in law took my grandson Abe to see Disney on Ice last week and everything was going well till they hit the lights and cranked the volume up to 10. I think it was a bit overwhelming for an 8 month old! 

By the way, I love the names Stella and Emma!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow Abe 8 months already


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Give him a hug for us


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

. These two little girls are my world❤❤ This trip to Disney on Ice was the main part of their Christmas this year. I hope they remember this for years to come.


----------

